# Why Do Some Guitarists Remove the Tone Knob/Pot?



## You (Sep 3, 2016)

I have seen many guitar players from various time periods exclude or remove the tone knob/pot from their guitar and instead leave simply a volume knob/pot. What doth be the reasoning for such? Wouldn't it be more logical to have tone shaping capabilities on the guitar itself?


----------



## Rawkmann (Sep 3, 2016)

Many guitarists (maybe most) never even adjust the tone knob, and if they do it's by accident lol. If You don't use it, why have it?


----------



## You (Sep 3, 2016)

Rawkmann said:


> Many guitarists (maybe most) never even adjust the tone knob, and if they do it's by accident lol. If You don't use it, why have it?


I've seen many bass players use the tone knob/pot extensively, so I wonder why not have such capabilities on a guitar? It would improve upon tone versatility dramatically.


----------



## RobbYoung (Sep 3, 2016)

You'll find that the guitars these pots are _removed_ from are in live rigs. In the studio it doesn't matter, but when playing live, like Rawkmann said if you don't use it, why have the liability of something to accidentally knock? Of course plenty of exceptions, and also a lot of guitarists who DO use their tone pots in live performances, but if you needed that for a couple of songs in a set, likely you'd have more than one guitar that you switch from and to.


----------



## Electric Wizard (Sep 3, 2016)

No tone knob also gives a brighter tone which may be desirable.

As for why players would not want the flexibility; I think many guitars, even fairy nice ones, come with crummy pots that don't have a good taper. Meaning that the tone knob often is basically either on or off; normal tone or treble completely rolled off.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Sep 3, 2016)

Because I don't use it. Even when I play clean or more crunchy stuff, my tone knob is always at 10. So I take it out of guitars that don't need it and replace it with a volume knob. In some cases, I solder the tone knob so it doesn't turn, because if anything it can .... up my tone.


----------



## Hollowway (Sep 3, 2016)

If tone knobs actually altered the tone, I'd be all over them. As it is, they're essentially a knob that has a good sound on 10, and progressively ....tier mud sounds on 9 through 1. 

Personally, I don't use the volume knob either, other than to turn the guitar on or off. In both instances, I'd be cool with knobs that actually helped. But people seem to be content with volume knobs that make the guitar sound like a crystal radio and a tone knob that sounds like the amp is under a blanket, and then go out and buy a volume pedal and EQ pedal. So who knows if it'll ever change.


----------



## cwhitey2 (Sep 3, 2016)

I use mine. 

Everyone on here (generalizing) is a tone whore....until you talk about the tone knob on a guitar.


----------



## You (Sep 3, 2016)

Electric Wizard said:


> No tone knob also gives a brighter tone which may be desirable.
> 
> As for why players would not want the flexibility; I think many guitars, even fairy nice ones, come with crummy pots that don't have a good taper. Meaning that the tone knob often is basically either on or off; normal tone or treble completely rolled off.


Which is quite strange, seeing as how many basses have very elaborate tone controls, especially on basses with active preamps. 

For example, an Ibanez SR505 which would be $500-$600






Fodera Imperial 5 which costs an unbelievable 8,000 to 10,000 DOLLARS.


----------



## RobbYoung (Sep 4, 2016)

I think you're talking at cross purposes here... I'm not aware of any production guitar that has a full EQ, passive or active, especially not one with parametric band style pots, as you may find on a production model bass. The tone pot is a guitar is just a low pass filter, but due to the way the signal passes through there is colouration to the tone as well as just losing the high end frequencies.

Now, a full para EQ, similar to the setup on an NG2, built into a guitar I would _happily_ cock about with for a long long time


----------



## noUser01 (Sep 4, 2016)

You said:


> I've seen many bass players use the tone knob/pot extensively, so I wonder why not have such capabilities on a guitar? It would improve upon tone versatility dramatically.



Because how many metal players want to roll the tone knob off? It just doesn't suit the style the vast majority of the time. It's like asking why jazz guys don't have floyd rose guitars because it adds to the versatility of their playing. Bass is a different instrument with a very different role, so having EQ knobs on it isn't really an argument.


----------



## You (Sep 4, 2016)

ConnorGilks said:


> Because how many metal players want to roll the tone knob off? It just doesn't suit the style the vast majority of the time. It's like asking why jazz guys don't have floyd rose guitars because it adds to the versatility of their playing. Bass is a different instrument with a very different role, so having EQ knobs on it isn't really an argument.


I would agree, bass does indeed bear a differing role in music, however I made the argument above to establish that economically speaking, it is very possible to incorporate frequency controls to a guitar, seeing as how they appear in low to mid range priced instruments.


----------



## You (Sep 4, 2016)

However, I would also say that playing bass could be as complex or simple as the player his/her wishes it to be.


----------



## OmegaSlayer (Sep 4, 2016)

Bass players usually don't have those expensive rigs/pedals/thingamajibs the guitar players use.
If I want to achieve a tone, I achieve it through a tone patch, not a knob.
Also, bass players often have parametric EQ and active controls which are a world of difference.
In my ideal setting I would even remove the volume knob and use either a killswitch or a foot volume pedal.
Times have changed, and rigs have changed so much more than guitars so that in many cases some guitar features like volume and tone knob can be totally skipped.
Les Paul's 4 knobs design is an old design...many likes it, so it still have a market, but for many it's just impractical.

As I said, better to have all the input sent to your rig, whatever it is and change via rig with a switch than rotating a knob in a live set in the darkness, hoping that you found the sweet spot.
In many cases today, some bands who play with metronomes have even effects changes set up with midi controllers, so the rig changes the patch at the exact right time.


----------



## EmaDaCuz (Sep 4, 2016)

Pretty much what Omega says.
I also agree with the poster who said that pots are generally crap in guitars. I have a custom made guitar, though, where the tone control is so sensitive that you can get plenty of nuances. Great for recording or play at home, but when I rehearse or gig I tape it to 10


----------



## Given To Fly (Sep 4, 2016)

A bass guitar with relatively simple electronics:


----------



## vansinn (Sep 4, 2016)

Ordinary passive tone controls do nothing but steal tone - and sometimes gain too.
If only they were all made as LCR circuits (inductor, capacitor, resistor network), as this allows to actually do something to the signal, i.e. alter the frequency response, rather than merely roll it off.

This is what an active EQ does, and interestingly, way more basses than guitars happens to have an active EQ, so it's no wonder bassists use their tone controls.

My Wolf 7, as example, has active bass, treble and a semi-parametric mid filter (lift/cut + center), plus it can be flipped into passive mode, where everything gets softer and more 'classic' flat.

On my Duesenberg 6-string guitar, I installed my own LCR filter, which can quite radically change tone from a good presence to a harder tone with an upper mid lift.

One exception from my initial complaint over the standard passive filter is on a Stratcat, where, when done right, it can be used to create that old school Milky White tone.


----------



## Blytheryn (Sep 4, 2016)

I don't think I've ever even thought of not having my tone at 10. I mean who has ever thought a muddy tone was preferable to a clear one?


----------



## Mprinsje (Sep 4, 2016)

On my "metal" guitars i like to take the tone out. Brighter sound, can't knock into it accidentally, and i can move the volume to the place the tone was in so i don't accidentally knock into that either. With my "non-metal" guitars i leave them in, so i can get a jazzy sound if i want.


----------



## chopeth (Sep 4, 2016)

Nobody here leaves the tone knob in the middle, everyone at 10?


----------



## Blytheryn (Sep 4, 2016)

chopeth said:


> Nobody here leaves the tone knob in the middle, everyone at 10?



First time I've heard about it


----------



## chopeth (Sep 4, 2016)

Blytheryn said:


> First time I've heard about it



This topic never came to my mind before, that's why I just opted for what I thought was the most sensible, middle term thing, dialing it around 5 out of 10. It's like, 0 is supper bassy and 10 totally trebblish, so I considered a middle point as the best possible character in tone... Anyway, if I'm wrong, it's great to learn smth new everyday.


----------



## Blytheryn (Sep 4, 2016)

chopeth said:


> This topic never came to my mind before, that's why I just opted for what I thought was the most sensible, middle term thing, dialing it around 5 out of 10. It's like, 0 is supper bassy and 10 totally trebblish, so I considered a middle point as the best possible character in tone... Anyway, if I'm wrong, it's great to learn smth new everyday.



Well that makes sense when you think of it! It's like the way some people who don't use a lot of pedals oftentimes will soundcheck with the volume of their guitars at like 90% and then go full blast when they play leads to use the volume increase as a boost.


----------



## Volteau (Sep 4, 2016)




----------



## Great Satan (Sep 4, 2016)

The more components in a guitar's circuit/signal, the more it can affect the basic sound.

Whenever i upgrade my guitars i always leave out the tone pot, guitarists use so many gadgets and eq's and fx and what have you, its best to have as unaltered and clear a sound to begin with before you start messing with it.

However, for vintagey/fuzz/doom/sludge/QOTSA type of darker tones, a tone roll off can be basically essential.


----------



## PunkBillCarson (Sep 4, 2016)

I guess I'm the only one who actually uses the tone knobs on mine. On my Epiphone with Black Winters, I like to use the middle position, drop my tone on the treble position to about 6-7 with volume on 9 to take some of the bite out and on the rhythm position, I take the volume down to 5 and leave the tone at 8. The sound I get isn't muddy, especially since I'm using a 6505+ with plenty of midrange. This particular set up gives me a little bassier and groovy crunch without going overboard with the bass eq. I mean, I get that since I'm playing metal, I should use just leave all knobs at 10... I guess I think differently than some or most.


----------



## Grindspine (Sep 4, 2016)

Unless you have a "no load pot" on your tone control (you'll know this because the potentiometer has a detent at 10) the tone control adds capacitance to the signal even when all the way up.

With exception of a handful of US made Fender Telecasters, most production guitars do not use no load pots for the tone. This means that some signal is always lost through the tone control. This effect is like adding a longer cable than necessary between your guitar and amp and rolling off the high end even when you're not trying to do so.


----------



## Science_Penguin (Sep 4, 2016)

Hollowway said:


> If tone knobs actually altered the tone, I'd be all over them. As it is, they're essentially a knob that has a good sound on 10, and progressively ....tier mud sounds on 9 through 1.



I can agree with this, though, I will say, the tone pot seems to do a LOT more with single coils. Fattens up the sound nicely so it isn't as twangy- makes for a fatter distortion, and a more acoustic-sounding clean. Did it on a Jazzmaster on the rhythm circuit- sounded REAL nice. BUT, that said, I have never once brought it all the way down to zero, so... I don't know why that's even a thing...

EMG's SCP control seems like the kind of tone knob I can get behind. Take my strat pickup and give it a humbucker sound? Hell yeah! That's what you call versatility. I'm going to try that one out when I put EMG's my Strat.


----------



## cip 123 (Sep 4, 2016)

Most tone knobs do a wide sweep of all frequencies so a lot of people don't use them. Don't use them why have it?


That being said I currently have a Carvin with a Treble and Bass control and I love it. I also have an old Westone with a Mid scoop knob that works great. Use it for riffing and then add in mids for soloing.

A lot of people seem apposed to EQ controls as they usually have to be active (If you want to add dB, cutting you generally don't need it) and people still hate active stuff lot more in the guitar world. I got no problem with it.


----------



## You (Sep 4, 2016)

I appreciate the responses in this thread. I am thinking of adding a usable tone pot for my Ibanez RGA7 for tone possibilities.


----------



## Grindspine (Sep 4, 2016)

Grindspine said:


> Unless you have a "no load pot" on your tone control (you'll know this because the potentiometer has a detent at 10) the tone control adds capacitance to the signal even when all the way up.
> 
> With exception of a handful of US made Fender Telecasters, most production guitars do not use no load pots for the tone. This means that some signal is always lost through the tone control. This effect is like adding a longer cable than necessary between your guitar and amp and rolling off the high end even when you're not trying to do so.


 
I will add that the above statement is specific to passive tone controls. Active tone controls do not work in this way.


----------



## dr_game0ver (Sep 4, 2016)

I use it on my single PU guitar, for the other, i use the neck PU.


----------



## noUser01 (Sep 4, 2016)

You said:


> However, I would also say that playing bass could be as complex or simple as the player his/her wishes it to be.



You can say that about any instrument, that's not an argument for adding a tone knob. If you want a tone knob, there's thousands of guitars with them, the guitars without are a very small minority.



You said:


> I would agree, bass does indeed bear a differing role in music, however I made the argument above to establish that economically speaking, it is very possible to incorporate frequency controls to a guitar, seeing as how they appear in low to mid range priced instruments.



Economically speaking, yes, it's easy to do. However, so many metal/shred/high gain players these days are removing tone knobs entirely because they don't use them for their genres of music, which is why so many models marketed towards these players don't bother including one. In fact, it's often detrimental because you're constantly checking if the tone knob is all the way on, or bumping it and rolling it down accidentally when playing, losing your intended tone. One less step for the players. It's marketing, not an issue of cost. Again, I'm not going to put a Floyd on a hollowbody arch top (which are typically sold to jazz players). Not because it's a cost issue, but because most of them don't want or bother with one.


----------



## You (Sep 4, 2016)

ConnorGilks said:


> You can say that about any instrument, that's not an argument for adding a tone knob. If you want a tone knob, there's thousands of guitars with them, the guitars without are a very small minority.
> 
> 
> 
> Economically speaking, yes, it's easy to do. However, so many metal/shred/high gain players these days are removing tone knobs entirely because they don't use them for their genres of music, which is why so many models marketed towards these players don't bother including one. In fact, it's often detrimental because you're constantly checking if the tone knob is all the way on, or bumping it and rolling it down accidentally when playing, losing your intended tone. One less step for the players. It's marketing, not an issue of cost. Again, I'm not going to put a Floyd on a hollowbody arch top (which are typically sold to jazz players). Not because it's a cost issue, but because most of them don't want or bother with one.


I would agree upon your points. Perhaps I am not like most players and actually would like to have more tone capabilities on a guitar, at least for the time being until my tastes change, and desire something different.


----------



## A-Branger (Sep 4, 2016)

due to the nature of the beast, you can have more playing with a Bass tone.

Most basses have active EQ, in simple terms, it allow us to boost and cut frequencies, usually hi-mid-low, and sometimes you can have a selector choice of Mid freq, or low-mid/high-mid, or variable Q ect ect. Guitars are a passive tone control, like others say is a knob that changes between your sound and your sound under a blanket

For guitar I think this would be too much? not sure. But you can do more changes with pedals, pickup selection, ect than on a bass.

for me, the EQ on a bass is mostly a "Set and forget" thing. I get the tone I want and done. I might alter it a little depending on the place Im playing, or if Im playing with a loud band, or a drastic change in music style. But I wont touch it after that.

Same as why in basses you dont have a pickup selctor, but more of a volume pot or a blend control as most of bass players dont change pups in the midle of a song like a guitar player does. It gives a different sound, but not like on a guitar would do.

I think you can do more/better with a EQ pedal than having on-board active EQ on your guitar


----------



## prlgmnr (Sep 5, 2016)

ConnorGilks said:


> I'm not going to put a Floyd on a hollowbody arch top (which are typically sold to jazz players). Not because it's a cost issue, but because most of them don't want or bother with one.



Don't rule anything out

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/VERY-RARE...369782?hash=item2a69b92cf6:g:8KYAAOSwnFZXWLRE


----------



## Tuned (Sep 5, 2016)

Tone knob, as any other unit in a given circuit, creates resistance that eats up some of the output as well as cuts some frequencies. Tone knob is often coupled with a capacitor that is supposed to cut only highs. Even if you roll the knob to 10, there's some natural influence that the two have on the sound. Some people cut it out , especially when they don't ever use it. I personally know metal guys who have always used only the bridge pickup and all they care for is one kind of sound, with all the output the guitar is capable of. They don't actually need the tone knob, so why bother.

The basses listed above - the Ibanez SR505 and Fodera Umperial 5 - are both active which means there's even more impact on the sound from the circuit, but at the same time there's more tonal range to choose from. 



A-Branger said:


> for me, the EQ on a bass is mostly a "Set and forget" thing. I get the tone I want and done. I might alter it a little depending on the place Im playing, or if Im playing with a loud band, or a drastic change in music style. But I wont touch it after that.
> 
> Same as why in basses you dont have a pickup selctor, but more of a volume pot or a blend control as most of bass players dont change pups in the midle of a song like a guitar player does. It gives a different sound, but not like on a guitar would do.


Quite the opposite for me. The go-to bass for me is the passive pickups- passive/active preamp LAKLAND 55-94 that has a 3 EQ, a pan balance and a coil switch: 
http://lakland.com/review_55_1996.htm
This is one of the best designed and best built serial basses in the world, big part of it being because it is handy in most every playing situation. Unlike the MM StingRay that has the same number of controls but only some sounds are actually playable (and its piezo version is just ridiculous), the LAKLAND does it all. 
The 3EQ I do mostly use between the songs depending on what sound the song implies. But once the EQ is set the pan balance is more handy because it is simpler to control. But the magic comes from the coil switch that I may use several times within a song: a subtle change that pushes the groove, softly accompanies the score, or underlines the soloist's performance. You may go to passive anytime as well. 
It sounds complicated but it is not; just bear in mind that bass is an accompanying instrument, and you have everything at hand that the soloing instrument or voice may need. The 55-94 proved it so many times when I was backing various artists on a variety stage. This is where I agree with A-Branger: usually, when you're playing a song, there is one bass sound throughout the piece. You don't expect to hear two or more basses in one song. But a good bass player will subtly stress or underline other musician's parts. That's where the pan knob is handy because it allows to mix as much as you need. The coil switch is more comfortable but not many basses have it, generally speaking, only those with humbuckers. Where you may need an old J bass for this song, then an old P bass for another, then maybe a jovial modern sounding bass for yet another song, the LAKLAND does it all.


But there are lots of passive designs, starting from the most common P-bass and J-bass, that utilize regular tone knobs (1 or 2 on Jazz Bass, 1 on Precision Bass). 

More than that, speaking of Fodera, there are two other basses, namely the Fodera Anthony Jackson Presentation https://d1li5256ypm7oi.cloudfront.net/fodera/2016/06/ajp-160623-576bfe6891705.png

and the Fodera Anthony Jackson Presentattion II https://d1li5256ypm7oi.cloudfront.net/fodera/2016/06/ajp-ii-01-160623-576bff6a3e7db.png
(starting at $22,000 new, $15,000 used last time I checked), that have got rid not only from the tone knob but also from the volume knob. They are putting much meaning in this: the Presentation II specs proudly boast of "an upgraded wiring specification" which consists of a single passive Seymour Duncan and an output jack. No, seriously: I wouldn't be astonished to find that there is some rocket magic to it, but the point is to remove everything that may create any resistance to the output.

Here's an example of what Anthony Jackson is after:
https://youtu.be/kR8HinFaQhk


----------



## Shask (Sep 5, 2016)

I pretty much never use mine and always keep it on 10.

However, I don't like to remove them. I find the tone without the tone control to be overly fizzy and spikey in the high end. The tone control on 10 still removes some of the highs and keeps it more musical. I actually added a fixed filter in my guitar with no tone control to have the same effect as a tone control on 10.


----------



## noUser01 (Sep 5, 2016)

prlgmnr said:


> Don't rule anything out
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/VERY-RARE...369782?hash=item2a69b92cf6:g:8KYAAOSwnFZXWLRE



Note the EMGs, the fact that it's made in the 80's, and marked "VERY RARE"... with good reason.


----------



## Tuned (Sep 5, 2016)

Shask said:


> The tone control on 10 still removes some of the highs...I actually added a fixed filter in my guitar with no tone control to have the same effect as a tone control on 10.



This


----------



## laxu (Sep 6, 2016)

The amount of highs removed by having a tone pot is negligible. To me the only good reason to not have one is that you don't use it.

I wish more guitars came with active EQs as they would allow tailoring the tone a lot more. Alas, guitarists are so damn rooted to tradition that they would shun something like this. It doesn't help that amps are just as bad for this. Bass amps often have things like low and high mid controls or even graphic EQs that would be very useful for any guitarist considering how important the mids are for guitar.


----------



## ImBCRichBitch (Sep 6, 2016)

Personally, i hate how bright removing the tone pot makes the guitar. I use tone pots as theyre intended i.e. roll it back a touch to cut some mids out


----------



## vansinn (Sep 6, 2016)

Volteau said:


>




You know.. he does have some interesting points there, and I shall have to partially stand myself corrected.

Isn't it acually interesting how many will predominantly 'up' tone/EQ setting on the rig? Now, for a long time I've used subtractive filtering [on the graphics EQ], i.e. removing something that's blurring the rest, rather than keep raising what feels missing - all while I'll happily keep my axe tone knob at 10, or fully remove the tone control..


----------



## russmuller (Sep 6, 2016)

Grindspine said:


> Unless you have a "no load pot" on your tone control (you'll know this because the potentiometer has a detent at 10) the tone control adds capacitance to the signal even when all the way up.



Slight correction: there are specialties like the JackPot that StewMac sells with a detent there, but all the No-Load pots I've found have no detent. The resistive material is simply removed from where the wiper sits at max so that it breaks the circuit.


----------



## xzacx (Sep 6, 2016)

ConnorGilks said:


> Note the EMGs, the fact that it's made in the 80's, and marked "VERY RARE"... with good reason.



Not that it matters, but those aren't EMGs - those are Washburns old "Power Sustain" pickups


----------



## WhoThenNow7 (Sep 6, 2016)

I like having the tone pot out and switched with a volume pot, because it gives my picking hand more placement freedom, and I always keep my tone knob at 10, anyway.


----------



## primitiverebelworld (Sep 7, 2016)

I like tone knobs - for one reason though. It allows me to relocate volume knob in its place so I could make room for right hand. Currently looking to buy Ibanez Iron Label but the volume knob placement is crap and one can not easily move it to replace damn killswitch because hole dimensions are drastically different. So you could say I like to have a toneknob sometimes.


----------



## larry (Sep 7, 2016)

i personally use the bridge pickup 99% of the time, that 1% is only because i recently started experimenting with neck + bridge pups in series and happen to like that for leads and cleans.

most of the time i prefer to plug in and go. So iv'e added a push/pull pot to my m8m, wired as a blower switch routing 100% bridge pup in the 'pushed' position. I've also added a NS JackPot to my OS8 for the same results.


----------



## LiveOVErdrive (Sep 7, 2016)

laxu said:


> The amount of highs removed by having a tone pot is negligible. To me the only good reason to not have one is that you don't use it.
> 
> I wish more guitars came with active EQs as they would allow tailoring the tone a lot more. Alas, guitarists are so damn rooted to tradition that they would shun something like this. It doesn't help that amps are just as bad for this. Bass amps often have things like low and high mid controls or even graphic EQs that would be very useful for any guitarist considering how important the mids are for guitar.



Agreed. It's all about tradition. Tone knobs and amp tone controls don't do a whole lot (exceptions including the Mesa mark series, a couple carvin amps, and others). 

These days I just leave my tone knob dimed, my amp controls flat, and run a graphic EQ in front of the amp and in the effects loop. Gives me all the control I need.


----------



## purpledc (Sep 7, 2016)

For me i simply never use it and sometimes when having a problem with my tone I find my tone knob is turned down. I was not usually a fan of the sound though so I would wire a cap in to act as a replacement load of the tone pot.


----------



## MiahDrao (Sep 8, 2016)

Personally, I enjoy the tone knob in the sense that I can get a totally different voice out of the same instrument. What I use it for: I have a fairly basic distortion channel and the tone knob rolled down to 1 so I can get a gnarly synth-like sound out of my guitar.

This effect of the tone knob is probably a treasure to few people (especially the average metal guitarist because bright tones are generally most desirable), but I enjoy a healthy dosage of industrial flavor in my playing. Synth effect from the tone knob = gold.


----------



## Zalbu (Sep 9, 2016)

I've never used my tone knob but I feel like I should start doing it since I've never been able to dial in a tone that's not super bright and trebly.


----------



## guitar_player4_2_0 (Sep 9, 2016)

The only time I ever use a tone pot is if I'm on the neck pickup and I want that violin type smooth sound, I'll roll it all the way down. But on most (if not all) of my guitars I end up removing them. I usually don't use a neck pickup either. I like to get the full signal without the signal degradation from the pot. Also, live less knobs and switches make it much easier. I find that I can get the tonal changes I want from my amp. If I want any kind of tone shaping for certain parts of a song or anything I usually use a wah.


----------



## Spicypickles (Sep 13, 2016)

I take all of mine out of the circuit, but I don't remove them from the guitar. I don't understand dudes that want that big gaping hole in their guitar top.


----------



## purpledc (Sep 13, 2016)

Zalbu said:


> I've never used my tone knob but I feel like I should start doing it since I've never been able to dial in a tone that's not super bright and trebly.



Also try experimenting with different cap values. Wide open they really dont have much effect. But when you turn the tone the sound the cap makes comes through a lot more.


----------



## bostjan (Sep 24, 2016)

Why do some guitarists remove the tone knob? Because they don't want one.

I think standard tone controls on guitars are not going to do anything I need, and I'm skeptical of fancy gadgets that will crap out on stage.

I question any thought process of "why don't you have a ..., everyone else has a ...?" If I need something, I'll get one, and if I don't need one, then I'm not going to have one for very long.

If we approach guitar design as "why not add a ...?" then we'll end up with guitars that are unplayable one the concept gets out of control.

To me, the tone know is the appendix of the guitar- the only thing is does is be a liability. Maybe I could replace it with an active TBX or whatever, and, honestly, yeah, that could be cool, but if my appendix gets taken out, I'm not going to request a transplant from someone else, and likewise, when my tone knob causes me a problem, it comes out and stays out.


----------



## Given To Fly (Sep 25, 2016)

bostjan said:


> If we approach guitar design as "why not add a ...?" then we'll end up with guitars that are unplayable once the concept gets out of control.



That is exactly how guitarists approach guitar design and the end result is exactly what you described. It happens about 3-4 times a year on SSO.


----------



## The Mirror (Sep 25, 2016)

This thread is fantastic. 

So many different ways to play the guitar. 

With my main band I am in fact playing folk stuff with electric guitar and everything between mellow ballads and up to metal riffing heavy stuff.

I use a dynamic amp and my tone knob is at work all the time. If the song has a lot of violin work I turn the tone down to cut the highs and leave more space for the already high violin. 

For leads or heavy riffs it's all up on 10 of course but for most songs I am adjusting tone (and of course the volume for the dyna amp) all the time. 

But I totally understand. When playing metal I never even look at the tone or volume knob.


----------



## Tuned (Sep 25, 2016)

The Mirror said:


> When playing metal I never even look at the tone or volume knob.



well, if you're saying.









I mean, with that avatar and nickname.


----------



## akinari (Sep 27, 2016)

I take them out of all my guitars and usually add a volume for each pickup and/or a push pull pot for coil splitting. Pretty soon, my 4 humbucking guitars will have series/parallel switches as well. I'm not a real jazz player, and although I like that rolled off sound for that kind of playing, I never found an application for it in what I do. If I want a warmer sound, I just use the neck pickup.


----------



## bnzboy (Sep 27, 2016)

Not that I use it everytime but I like the tone rolled down with the bridge pickup for synth-ey like sounds with distortion. Definitely not suitable for the djentzchugchug but it is a cool tone I can get from my guitar


----------



## gogolXmogol (Sep 28, 2016)

I do not use tone knob at all and see it only as another unnecessary link that consumes sound (due to the tone resistor in the signal chain). Imho tone should be dialed on the amp/pedal.


----------



## Wildebeest (Oct 5, 2016)

I extensively use my tone knobs when I'm not playing metal stuff.


----------



## LiveOVErdrive (Mar 22, 2017)

What volume pot values do people typically use when they remove the tone pot? Lately I've found that my crunch lab (usually my favorite pickup) sounds really shrill and tangy - a lot like a single coil. I'm wondering if that's because removing the tone pot brightens the sound overall even when turned up. I'm thinking using 250k volume might be the way to go. 

Anyone have experience with this?


----------



## Great Satan (Mar 22, 2017)

Whenever i upgrade my guitars i usually don't bother with the tone knob as an unnecessary hassle,
Except for recently upgrading with an EMG81; their no-solder system is easy to install and it came with all the required components for both as i knew the 81 to have a slicing top-end and benefits from having the tone knob down just over halfway. 

Great pickup btw, i understand why people might criticize it but i find it a good contrast to my other high-gain passives, very clear and sustaining.


----------



## FILTHnFEAR (Mar 23, 2017)

I prefer to have the versatility of a tone knob. 

Maybe if I played all out metal riffage all the time, I wouldn't care for them as much, but I find them quite useful with clean tones and mid gain stuff which I tend to play quite a bit.


----------



## USMarine75 (Mar 23, 2017)

It's funny when I play my Tele it's either tone at 10 or the notch to remove it completely from the circuit (i.e. "no load" setting). So yeah, I could care less if my guitars had tone knobs. 

Now the volume knob is a whole different story. But then again, I learned how to play by watching EVH, so that's where my "clean channel" comes from lol.


----------



## rocky0 (Mar 23, 2017)

Because usually it sounds good only at 10. When you turn it around 0-9 it sounds REALLY ....ty and muddy.


----------



## chopeth (Mar 23, 2017)

rocky0 said:


> Because usually it sounds good only at 10. When you turn it around 0-9 it sounds REALLY ....ty and muddy.



This is something I really didn't know until the creation of this thread, pardon my ignorance. I've had dark amps all my life and always had the tone around 5-7. Now I have a very trebblish one and after reading this thread I struggle with going up all the way to 10, but sometimes it's even piercing. I think you get used to everything eventually, but still find it very curious.


----------

